# Happy Birthday Conarb!



## RJJ (Sep 26, 2011)

Hope you have a great 76 th young man.:cowboy


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 26, 2011)

:bday   Happy Happy!


----------



## Architect1281 (Sep 26, 2011)

I knew ther was a good reason to check in today

Happy Birthday COARB I had my friend Paul sing this just for you.


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 26, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Conarb!*


----------



## jpranch (Sep 26, 2011)

Conarb, here is wishing you a very happy birthday!


----------



## conarb (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, I figure on working at least 20 more years.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 27, 2011)

ROFL! YA and then what!:beatdhrs


----------



## steveray (Sep 27, 2011)

HB CA! And then I have to add more characters to get to 10!


----------



## conarb (Sep 27, 2011)

RJJ said:
			
		

> ROFL! YA and then what!


I've been thinking about that question and think I've got the answer, build buildings for another 20 years, then get a job as a building inspector for another 20 years, that way I'll get a pension for my retirement.  I briefly thought of getting a fireman's job instead of becoming a building inspector, but I think the boredom would kill me laying around in a firehouse all day.


----------



## beach (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday CONARB!!!!



> I briefly thought of getting a fireman's job instead of becoming a building inspector, but I think the boredom would kill me laying around in a firehouse all day.


I think the firefighters would kill you wayyyyyyy before the boredom did!!!!


----------



## pwood (Sep 28, 2011)

hb conarb. get a dalmation ,paint your hummer red,and put a ladder on top. safer for all parties. :mrgreen:


----------



## texas transplant (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Conarb.   And I agree with Beach, the firemen would get you first.  LOL


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 28, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> hb conarb. get a dalmation ,paint your hummer red,and put a ladder on top. safer for all parties. :mrgreen:


And you will get the reserved parking spot right in front of the door to the grocery store :bday  :bday  :cheers


----------



## conarb (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought the Hummer painted red like a fire engine, and I even had air horns installed to blast the little people out of my way just like the firemen do, but I haven't had the guts to park broadside across three blue spaces when on a beer run like the firemen do.








Note that I had the air horns installed under the hood being in California, now were I in Texas I would have had the air horns installed on top of the hood (and get some nice steer horns too).  If I join the fire department will I get a nice siren too?  The building department would never give me a siren.

View attachment 483


View attachment 484


View attachment 483


View attachment 484


/monthly_2011_09/standard.jpg.95214b7ee79c6d7796069fa5bd012981.jpg

/monthly_2011_09/standard.jpg.4ed43abcd02694d046d1eff3e169d0f7.jpg


----------



## beach (Sep 28, 2011)

You should donate your Hummer to the fire dept. so they can auction it off and buy something useful..... like some new Lazy-boys with built in beer coolers and foot massagers


----------



## gbhammer (Sep 28, 2011)

conarb said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, I figure on working at least 20 more years.


Happy B-day conarb, and when you love your work its not a job. I get it


----------



## Alias (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday CA!


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 28, 2011)

Sadly...... still no clue!


----------



## pwood (Sep 29, 2011)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Sadly...... still no clue!


 or dalmation or ladder! :mrgreen:


----------



## Architect1281 (Oct 8, 2011)

Now ya see conarb I would love a hummer Black with black pinstripes and lotsa chrome I'd use it to site visit when all the LEED certifications had to be done

sadly though my Big Red Car is an HHR


----------



## conarb (Oct 8, 2011)

Architect said:
			
		

> I'd use it to site visit when all the LEED certifications had to be done


Architect:

How much money do you get paid for those LEED Certifications? Here I thought the big money was getting a red one to look like a firetruck.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 8, 2011)

Conarb: Glad to see you are alive and well! Like the Hum. You will be welcome to the building side in 20 years also. I won't be here so this is an advanced welcome.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 10, 2011)

:bday

Many more Conarb!!!


----------

